# Sticky  Amphibian Stickies & FAQS: Please Read Here Before Posting!



## pollywog

Here is a selection of threads that you should peruse before asking a question.

If you are asking a question you can also click on "search" and search for a keyword. It is always worth checking if your question has already been asked and answered 

The purpose of this thread is to group up previous stickies or informative posts that cover frequently asked questions without taking up a lot of space on the page, as the previous stickies were mounting up!

*Amphibian Caresheets:*

Before you ask for a caresheet click this section and search for your species:

Amphibian Caresheets - Reptile Forums UK
 
*Reptile & Amphibian Shows & Events:*

If you're asking about Reptile Shows, we have a sub section here:

Reptile Shows & Breeder Meetings - Reptile Forums UK

*Specialist Vets & Healthcare:*

If you are looking for some guidance on home healthcare for your Amphibian try these links:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/306392-amphibian-healthcare.html

If you're Amphibian is in need of more advanced healthcare and you are looking for a reliable & knowledgable vet try here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/575032-trusted-recommended-amphibian-vets.html

Uk reptile/herp vets by area

Good herp vets near you.

*Which Frog Should I Buy:
*
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/529374-best-beginner-frog-species.html

*Housing, Lighting, Heating & Humidity:
*
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/421553-uvb-amphibians-theory-musings.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/723034-how-build-dart-frog-viv.html

*Sexing:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/166237-how-sex-whites-treefrogs.html

*Identification:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/526171-fire-bellied-toad-bombina-species.html

*Other Useful Stuff:*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/425692-useful-dart-frog-links.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibians/411309-fire-salamander-database.html

If you want to talk about a bad pet shop, stop! Read this first and please do not name the shop on the open forums:

When Reptile Shops Go Bad (Guide to Reporting)



_*To suggest a new thread to be added to this sticky please select the report thread button  (top right) on the thread you wish to be added, and state that you think it should be considered for addition to the Amphibian Stickies thread in the box.*_


----------

